# 1st Hydro Harvest.



## oldone (Feb 13, 2011)

My 1st try at hydro.

Nirvana No Name. Vegged for 2 1/2 wks, 14 1/2 wks bud.
I flushed for 2 1/2 wks.
I used a Waterfarm with mods, Yellow bottle nutes.

View attachment hydro.jpg


View attachment Feb12$05.JPG


View attachment Feb13$05.JPG


View attachment Feb12$06.JPG


View attachment Feb12$10.JPG


View attachment Feb13$04.JPG


View attachment Feb13$02.JPG


----------



## woodydude (Feb 13, 2011)

Thats some kids party you hostin fella!
All those paper plates, I should hide the sharp things though, wopuldnt want the kids to hurt themselves 

Lovely
Peace
Woody


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 13, 2011)

nice..

what kind of mods did you do on the waterfarms?


----------



## vdog (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice work, it makes me jealous how people strike gold their first time!  Ofcourse it took me a year to learn to ride a bike as a kid.  Seriously, nice job.
Thats not Nirvana no name, thats Nirvana explosion
:hubba:


----------



## oldone (Feb 15, 2011)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> nice..
> 
> what kind of mods did you do on the waterfarms?


Thanks. 

             Just basics, I drilled lots an lots of extra holes in
the pot for extra root growth. 

               Added a 5 in air stone in pot rez.

               Installed 3/4 in E&B drain fitting, hooked up
extra rez added 1/2 in pump back to drip line.(now constant flow)

                       Realized I wasted money on the waterfarm,
Bought same 5 gal buckets made my own.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, nice haul, was that all one plant?


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 15, 2011)

oldone said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Just basics, I drilled lots an lots of extra holes in
> the pot for extra root growth.
> ...


 

nice.. I did something similar..

I went up to 1" diameter with the hoses.. (special order, but the recirculation is waay better..)

250 gph inline water pump to power the flow..

I also special ordered some air pumps from Sunleaves...

Just one of those air pumps is $25 cheaper than the dual diaphram pump the system comes with... *and about 4 times stronger*..

nice DIY on the buckets..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice old one!!! ill be waiting on the smoke report!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 15, 2011)

What a haul indeed oldone well done.
Time4plan-b


----------



## Jericho (Feb 15, 2011)

A Harvest to be proud of.


----------



## oldone (Feb 16, 2011)

*Thanks All.  :48: *

   Put her in jars this morning, Dirt didn't produce like this.  
   Can't wait to see what the Aurora an Whitecastle do. :watchplant: 



			
				nova564t said:
			
		

> Wow, nice haul, was that all one plant?



  Yes 5 ft tall,  Took the wife an I  8 1/2 hrs to trim.


----------

